# FCC OKs XM Satellite Moves



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

On Thursday, the International Bureau at the Federal Communications Commission authorized XM Satellite Radio to launch and operate two replacement satellites to support its services.

The replacement satellites are XM-3, which will be located at 85 degrees, and XM-4, which will be positioned at 115 degrees. The satellites will replace existing in-orbit spacecraft at these locations that are experiencing some technical difficulties, the bureau said in its order.

Also, the bureau granted XM's request to relocate its existing satellites. XM-Roll, at 85 degrees, will be moved to 115 degrees and will operate at that location with another satellite, XM-Rock, the FCC bureau said. After the successful launch of XM-4, the company can operate XM-Rock and XM-Roll as in-orbit spares at 115 degrees for the remainder of the satellites' existing license terms, the order stated.

The XM application was put on public notice, but no comments were filed in relation to the satellite moves, the FCC said.

The company said XM-3 is set to launch in February. Sea Launch said it's preparing for the launch.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Chris, could this possibly mean more channels made available to XM??
Dave


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope, as the article said they will be replacement birds.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Bummer, I was thinking that replacements could possibly offer more bandwidth... Generally newer technology = higher quality/quantity. 
Oh well, I love what they're providing so far.


----------

